# 1418 breakaway/allstar 4/s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

very nice condition
made by dillons corner
$250 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

selling for a friend who is not sure on price............best offer over $200


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Can you give us some specifics on the rod , line and weight rating?, how old, length, The photos are helpful but it's hard to judge given the size.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it is rated 3-6 but will easily 6-8oz
it is 11'9" when assembled....50/50 split
guessing it is at least 7-8 years old as allstar has not made them in at least that long
does not appear to have been used all that much as blank is in fine condition....as are guides and wraps
I already have 4 rods in that range(including a 12'3" allstar/breakaway) or I would buy it myself
it is a great light heaver,,,,,easily as good as any of the newer blanks


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I will tell you this it used to be the go to Drum rod on the O.B.X. in it's day!!! It WILL definately throw 7 ounces and a bunker head which is what I threw while using mine and caught many drum with it until I retired both of them for sentimental reasons!!! You will not be disappointed with it's performance I also threw 6 ounce diamond jigs for Stripers with it with ease !! Great blank and rod and I actually remember who built this particular one back in the day !!! Sorry but I could'nt resist adding some helpful information about a blank that I used for soo long and have awesome memories with !!!!! Good luck with your sale and whoever gets this will be VERY pleased !!!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thank you.......now you got me thinking.....
I may actually sell another rod and buy this from my friend........


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

price is firm at $225 shipped p/p
listing another rod on new post and whichever sells first i'm keeping other one


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes I have a 1418 also, and everything SNDFLEE said is true, love that rod but don't use it much anymore either, I have it hanging up so I can see it and smile. They have a larger butt section than the newer rods,and I always thought Allstar/ Breakaways were a little top heavy, but a great rod, glad I bought one years ago, you don't see many offered anymore.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I have seen quite a few of the newer thin walled blanks break.......i'll put up with a little fatter butt and extra weight for peace of mind
b/a is far from a heavy rod.....just not as ultra lite as some of the newer ones


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

some better pix of reel seat and butt wrap
will ship for $200 p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

this is same rod as breakaway ldfs 119-2h


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

last day here........closing tonight


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

price drop before closing.......$185 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

because of snow i'm keeping it up till sunday night


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

